# Feiko (fake Seiko) SKX007 / SKX009 traits



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello All,

Reposting this info that I've gathered over the years. Hope this helps someone.

If you are looking to buy a used Seiko the best thing to do other than memorize this list is to compare it to a known authentic Seiko. Pictures side-by-side. The small differences will show themselves.



> *Feiko SKX diver traits
> 
> *
> 
> ...


cheers,
gigfy


----------



## rog0322 (Dec 7, 2010)

Agree, although it is good to see right on the outside, I also would like to see the inner workings of real vs fake ones. Could tell a lot of stories the springs and gears therein.


----------



## tysburkett (May 15, 2013)

can someone explain what appears to be arabic lettering between the days? any response would be appreciated


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

tysburkett said:


> can someone explain what appears to be arabic lettering between the days? any response would be appreciated


 Obviously you havn't read other threads on the issue of mixed languages. It's Seiko marketing provision to cater for customers' choice. It's not a fake for that matter.


----------



## tedd (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys, my 007 arrived today from Creationwatches.com and seems to check out on all these points but one, I did noticed before that the lume 'pads' on the hour markers aren't perfectly centered.. does this mean it's a fake or should a little variation be expected? I've compared it to a couple of other pics online and they don't seem dead perfect either. Thanks!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

tedd said:


> Hey guys, my 007 arrived today from Creationwatches.com and seems to check out on all these points but one, I did noticed before that the lume 'pads' on the hour markers aren't perfectly centered.. does this mean it's a fake or should a little variation be expected? I've compared it to a couple of other pics online and they don't seem dead perfect either. Thanks!


I guess you hadn't made any research before posting.

1. Creationwatches doesn't sell fakes
2. You bought a robot made watch and the lume dots can be a little off center


----------



## Maksim.7 (Apr 13, 2012)

tedd said:


> Hey guys, my 007 arrived today from Creationwatches.com and seems to check out on all these points but one, I did noticed before that the lume 'pads' on the hour markers aren't perfectly centered.. does this mean it's a fake or should a little variation be expected? I've compared it to a couple of other pics online and they don't seem dead perfect either. Thanks!


The lume dots are perfectly centered; the chapter ring is what is probably misprinted.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Maksim.7 said:


> The lume dots are perfectly centered; the chapter ring is what is probably misprinted.


Tedd mentioned "lume pads on the hour markers".:-!

How cay you be so sure the lume dots are perfectly centered in his watch (have you seen a picture?)

The misprinted chapter ring could be another issue anyway.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance in this but could someone actually categorically confirm that there are indeed fake 007/009 watches? I know we sometimes see older FrankenSeiko's and aftermarket dials, regional variations etc but are there really actually fake 007s out there?


----------



## tedd (Dec 3, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> I guess you hadn't made any research before posting.
> 
> 1. Creationwatches doesn't sell fakes
> 2. You bought a robot made watch and the lume dots can be a little off center


I wouldn't have ordered from them if I didn't do any research  The last piece I got from Creation was a Casio that I have since moved on, but it came in the proper box with proper documentation. This one came in a generic box with photocopied manual, I expected this but it does make one wonder where they source their product from. It would be naive to think that it's impossible to get a fake from them as most people (myself included) simply couldn't tell. I sell musical instruments for a living and never tire of the "experts" who come in with internet fakes claiming them to be real.

If you read the OP you will notice that point 13 says, "_Close-up of the hour marker borders shows uneven lume distribution" _ This is what I am noticing on my watch. As I said, I have noticed pictures of other 007's online that seem uneven too, hence the question. 6 o'clock is most obvious on my watch, it's sitting slightly to the left.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry for my ignorance in this but could someone actually categorically confirm that there are indeed fake 007/009 watches? I know we sometimes see older FrankenSeiko's and aftermarket dials, regional variations etc but are there really actually fake 007s out there?


I've wondered this myself. I kind of doubt there are.


----------



## tedd (Dec 3, 2013)

_Seriously?! _There are fake EVERYTHING'S all over the internet! Maybe I'm wrong and watches are the one and only exception, but as long as there are watch factories in China I highly doubt it.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

tedd said:


> I wouldn't have ordered from them if I didn't do any research  The last piece I got from Creation was a Casio that I have since moved on, but it came in the proper box with proper documentation. This one came in a generic box with photocopied manual, I expected this but it does make one wonder where they source their product from. It would be naive to think that it's impossible to get a fake from them as most people (myself included) simply couldn't tell. I sell musical instruments for a living and never tire of the "experts" who come in with internet fakes claiming them to be real.
> 
> If you read the OP you will notice that point 13 says, "_Close-up of the hour marker borders shows uneven lume distribution" _ This is what I am noticing on my watch. As I said, I have noticed pictures of other 007's online that seem uneven too, hence the question. 6 o'clock is most obvious on my watch, it's sitting slightly to the left.


Grey market(non AD) sellers get their product from ADs. Seiko requires ADs to buy a minimum amount of product. The more they buy the better break they get. So they move more product by selling a lot of it out the back door to the grey market folks. The reason they don't send original boxes is that it costs more for them to buy the product that way. They can use generic boxes and photocopied manuals, etc. and save even more. It's just how business is done.


----------



## tedd (Dec 3, 2013)

Makes sense, I wonder what happens to all the official boxes and what not though? I'm surprised Seiko aren't buying up a few grey market watches and tracing the serials, you'd get slammed for doing that in other circles. I guess for them it's more watches sold with less warranty to worry about?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

tedd said:


> Makes sense, I wonder what happens to all the official boxes and what not though? I'm surprised Seiko aren't buying up a few grey market watches and tracing the serials, you'd get slammed for doing that in other circles. I guess for them it's more watches sold with less warranty to worry about?


Exactly. Seiko isn't going to mess up distribution channels that move way more product than the ADs can possibly sell at Seiko dictated prices. Seiko gets the same price per watch whether the ADs sell them out the front door at MSRP or out the back door at a little over wholesale.


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

Pawl Buster, I have read several of your comments and your knowledge level seems deep, so I have a question for you: If retail on a typical SKX007 from an AD in North America is about $375, and you can buy the exact same watch from Creation for $170, then:

1 - What is the cost (in US dollars) that Seiko charges an AD for the SKX007 ? ...and,
2 - With your best guess, how much does it cost Seiko to actually make one individual SKX007 ?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jayhall0315 said:


> Pawl Buster, I have read several of your comments and your knowledge level seems deep, so I have a question for you: If retail on a typical SKX007 from an AD in North America is about $375, and you can buy the exact same watch from Creation for $170, then:
> 
> 1 - What is the cost (in US dollars) that Seiko charges an AD for the SKX007 ? ...and,
> 2 - With your best guess, how much does it cost Seiko to actually make one individual SKX007 ?


I'm not privy to how Seiko operates but but a good rule of thumb is it costs the company 20% of MSRP to make the product. It then sells at wholesale for 40% of MSRP. Back door it to the grey sellers at 40% of MSRP and they will sell for 45 to 55% of MSRP. The ADs sell out the back door at wholesale because they get better pricing from the manufacturer for the more they buy so they actually make a little on the deal as well.


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone got a picture of a fake 007/009? Be interesting to see, I've yet to see one. 

I know there's all sorts of fakes out there, but does seem rather odd to fake a cheap watch.


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

In North America, Japan and some of Europe, where incomes are high, a Seiko SKX007 is lower end (but not what I would call cheap). However, in the other 75% of the world, Seiko is often known as a middle range brand or higher. Google it and you will see plenty of images of well made fake SKX007s.


----------



## tedd (Dec 3, 2013)

As mentioned before, I work in musical instruments. I have never seen a fake Gibson (American made, desirable guitar) and yet fake Epiphone's seem common (Gibson's cheaper, Chinese made brand of guitars in the same shapes).


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

uncleluck said:


> Has anyone got a picture of a fake 007/009? Be interesting to see, I've yet to see one.
> 
> I know there's all sorts of fakes out there, but does seem rather odd to fake a cheap watch.


As intersting and informative as that may be I don't believe it would be allowed here. In the interest of preventing people from purchasing replicas I think the moderators have allowed this thread to proceed. I think if one were to start posting pictures it would get shut down.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Pallet Spoon said:


> As intersting and informative as that may be I don't believe it would be allowed here. In the interest of preventing people from purchasing replicas I think the moderators have allowed this thread to proceed. I think if one were to start posting pictures it would get shut down.


Correct!


----------



## Huang I-Lan (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey i just bought a seiko 6309-8930 and i thought its real, but now i got some doubts due to the "suwa" logo not centered. And the case colour not matching with the dial and hands. Can you guys help me out? Thanks!
View attachment 7387098
View attachment 7387114
View attachment 7387130


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Made this little album comparing a real 7S26-0020 (SKX) with a fake one.

Spotting your fake SKX007 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Feiko use plastic on bezel, plastic gear on bezel and plastic click ring.

@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That list is incorrect, point 4. The 'S' in "DIVER'S 200m" is not directly above the 6 o'clock marker.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

18. If the chapter ring is aligned, it's likely a fake.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

6R15 said:


> 18. If the chapter ring is aligned, it's likely a fake.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

many people replace parts FEIKO with aftermarket parts, dial and hands using aftermarket parts, replace the china movements with movements taken from Seiko 7S26 5 dresswatch, there is even a re-engraved caseback. One that can not be replaced is the bezel. As I said earlier that construction FEIKO bezel using a plastic gear and click the plastic ring. I've tried using the original bezel SKX007 but could not be installed perfectly, bezel ring case for too small of a several millimeters, so that the position under the bezel, bezel almost fell apart.

@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you all for this thread! I've been Googling this trying to find more- and this pretty much summed everything up.


----------

